# Would this be Rude (read for full question)?



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 1, 2019)

I am certain that nearly every person has, at some point in their life, been lectured or reprimanded by an authority figure (such as a parent, teacher, manager, and so forth), and I certainly have been, as well. When I was younger, that happened rather frequently, but, thankfully, such incidents have become rarer as I have grown older; however, they did occur with such frequency that I became accustomed to them and nearly memorized what the person would say, so I would occasionally ask them to keep their lectures short.

            That leads me to my question: if a person felt that an authority figure was about to give them a lengthy lecture about why their behavior was inappropriate, would it be rude to say “please skip the lecture and give me the ten-second version?” What does everyone else say about that?


----------



## Yamato (Jul 1, 2019)

If they are giving the same lecture or scolding again..... shouldn't you be the one doing something different


----------



## Xel (Jul 2, 2019)

That depends. There's a difference between authority figures just being strict/doing their jobs and abusing said authority.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 2, 2019)

I now shall ask another question on this same subject.

If a person had a limb that had been amputated, or was not properly formed, would it be rude to ask them to cover the stump of their limb with long pants or a long-sleeved shirt? I cannot speak for everyone, but I would find it to be terribly gross to have to stare at the stump of a limb that had been amputated or never formed properly.


----------



## Island (Jul 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If a person had a limb that had been amputated, or was not properly formed, would it be rude to ask them to cover the stump of their limb with long pants or a long-sleeved shirt? I cannot speak for everyone, but I would find it to be terribly gross to have to stare at the stump of a limb that had been amputated or never formed properly.


I like to think that I'm a funny guy, but I will never in my entire life come up with something as funny as this shit.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 2, 2019)

The only authority figures that regularly lecture me are the NarutoForum mods. I'll remember to tell them to "please skip the lecture and give me the ten-second version" the next time they have the fucking audacity to send me a PM ever again. Thank you for the wonderful advice, DemonDragonJ.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 2, 2019)

@Island

PM me so I can tell you to "please skip the lecture and give me the ten-second version".


----------



## Island (Jul 2, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @Island
> 
> PM me so I can tell you to "please skip the lecture and give me the ten-second version".


You gotta go break a rule first.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 3, 2019)

Dunno why you couldn't have just shortened the title to "gimme the sparknotes version" so it could have fit.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 3, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I now shall ask another question on this same subject.
> 
> If a person had a limb that had been amputated, or was not properly formed, would it be rude to ask them to cover the stump of their limb with long pants or a long-sleeved shirt? I cannot speak for everyone, but I would find it to be terribly gross to have to stare at the stump of a limb that had been amputated or never formed properly.


Yes. That's rude. What's next in your 'how to be human' checklist? We might as well get it all out of the way in one thread...

Also, 'have to stare'? What are they doing, taping your eyelids open and putting a neck-brace on you? Just look at their face or something.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 3, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I now shall ask another question on this same subject.
> 
> If a person had a limb that had been amputated, or was not properly formed, would it be rude to ask them to cover the stump of their limb with long pants or a long-sleeved shirt? I cannot speak for everyone, but I would find it to be terribly gross to have to stare at the stump of a limb that had been amputated or never formed properly.



Why are you like this?


----------



## Asaya7 (Jul 3, 2019)

10/10 thread

OT: Yes it is rude. Is it bad to be rude or can it have negative effects on you? maybe, really depends on the authority figure and the situation lol.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2019)

Yes and yes. I'm not surprised by you asking these questions, but it does show a level of conceit when considering the things you have taken issue with.


----------



## Xel (Jul 4, 2019)

As someone who's been emotionally abused by authority figures on more than one occasion I say that being able to stand up for yourself is important. Thing is you must be able to recognize when it's appropriate. Knowing you're _not_ infallible helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2019)

speaking against an authority figure who is mad is a deathwish.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 4, 2019)

Can someone give me the 10 second version of this thread


----------



## Island (Jul 4, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Can someone give me the 10 second version of this thread


DDJ asks if things that are rude are rude.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jul 4, 2019)

Island said:


> DDJ asks if things that are rude are rude.


Oh got it thanks. In that case as far as DDJ is concerned the answer is yes, always yes it's rude.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2019)

No I dont think so.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 4, 2019)

HisokaRollin said:


> Why are you like this?



Why am I like what?


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 4, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why am I like what?



Why the first thing that comes to your mind when meeting someone without a limb is how uncomfortable YOU feel about it.
Have you ever stopped thinking that you are the center of the world for one second?


----------



## Jim (Jul 5, 2019)

HisokaRollin said:


> Why the first thing that comes to your mind when meeting someone without a limb is how uncomfortable YOU feel about it.
> Have you ever stopped thinking that you are the center of the world for one second?


He never thought he was the center of the world. All signs point to that spot being extremely hot and devoid of life
j/k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 6, 2019)

HisokaRollin said:


> Why the first thing that comes to your mind when meeting someone without a limb is how uncomfortable YOU feel about it.
> Have you ever stopped thinking that you are the center of the world for one second?



You do not seriously think that I would say that to a complete stranger, do you? I would say it only after I felt comfortable saying such a thing, which would not be until I had known them for a sufficient time that I would be confident that they would not be offended by it. If, for some reason, I had one of my own limbs amputated, I would definitely cover the stump whenever I was out in public, to spare everyone else the displeasure of seeing it.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You do not seriously think that I would say that to a complete stranger, do you? I would say it only after I felt comfortable saying such a thing, which would not be until I had known them for a sufficient time that I would be confident that they would not be offended by it. If, for some reason, I had one of my own limbs amputated, I would definitely cover the stump whenever I was out in public, to spare everyone else the displeasure of seeing it.


Whether you say it out loud or not, you're still deciding that your personal discomfort is more important than someone else's feelings about their own body.

Word to the not so wise: even if you wait until you think you know the person, asking something like that will immediately demote you from the ranks of people who were close enough to ask anything personal.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 7, 2019)

People with disabilities, deformities and amputations exist. They still have lives to lead. They have to go about their day and occasionally you'll run into them. 

Meditate, see a therapist, steel your fucking loins... whatever it takes for you to learn to get over it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2019)

DDJ can't go a single sentence without using "I" or "Me".



Jim said:


> He never thought he was the center of the world. All signs point to that spot being extremely hot and devoid of life
> j/k


Jim stfu


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 7, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I now shall ask another question on this same subject.
> 
> If a person had a limb that had been amputated, or was not properly formed, would it be rude to ask them to cover the stump of their limb with long pants or a long-sleeved shirt? I cannot speak for everyone, but I would find it to be terribly gross to have to stare at the stump of a limb that had been amputated or never formed properly.


I'm fucking crying   

*Link Removed* 

To answer your question very bluntly. Hell yeah that would be rude as fuck. The world does not revolve around you just avert your eyes.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 7, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If that is the case, how could one ever ask that person any personal questions? How could one ever have an emotionally intimate interaction with them?


Typically by being socially aware and emotionally literate enough to know what's acceptable. Not something you'll have to concern yourself with anytime soon, apparently.



DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that, but I do not understand why it is acceptable to show an amputated limb in public when it is not acceptable to show genitalia in public.


No matter what kind of fucked-up porn you've been watching, a limb stump is not typically classified as a kind of genitalia...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2019)

Cozmo said:


> To answer your question very bluntly. Hell yeah that would be rude as fuck. The world does not revolve around you just avert your eyes.



Did I ever say that I thought that the world revolved around me? And I know that I can easily avert my eyes if I pass such a person on the street; I was referring to if I needed to have an extended interaction with such a person, where it would be obvious if I was averting my eyes.

What about my third question? Will anyone answer that?

Why is everyone here bothered by me asking these questions? Is it not a good thing that I am seeking advice here, so that I do not inadvertently display inappropriate behavior when interacting with others?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did I ever say that I thought that the world revolved around me?





DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is everyone here bothered by me asking these questions? Is it not a good thing that I am seeking advice here, so that I do not inadvertently display inappropriate behavior when interacting with others?



First thing first that was rude of me earlier so I apologize. Second thing you did not have to say the world revolves around you ,but when you suggest things like them having to cover up a deformed or missing limb for the sake of your comfort that's a pretty selfish thing(maybe saying the world revolves around you was too much to say the least) I'm sure you are not the only one to feel awkward or uncomfortable with people that have these issues. I say that to say they suck it up and you should as well. You look them in the eyes of you have to have extended contact with them and try to be as engaged with the conversation as possible.

The reason why people  are annoyed with you asking these questions is because. Social cues which seem to be very obvious about what you shouldn or shouldn't do seem to eluded you and go over your head. I suppose it is a good thing your asking for advice instead of offending someone.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2019)

Cozmo said:


> The reason why people  are annoyed with you asking these questions is because. Social cues which seem to be very obvious about what you shouldn or shouldn't do seem to eluded you and go over your head. I suppose it is a good thing your asking for advice instead of offending someone.



It has taken me longer to develop social skills than it has for some other people, because I have always focused more on intellectual and academic accomplishments; the main reasons for which I have been developing my social skills in recent years are to expanded my circles of friends, to get a girlfriend, and to get a job that can support me financially, and I thankfully have succeeded in all of those areas.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It has taken me longer to develop social skills than it has for some other people, because I have always focused more on intellectual and academic accomplishments; the main reasons for which I have been developing my social skills in recent years are to expanded my circles of friends, to get a girlfriend, and to get a job that can support me financially, and I thankfully have succeeded in all of those areas.


Ehhhhh


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Ehhhhh



I am almost afraid to even respond to this post, but why are you saying that?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am almost afraid to even respond to this post, but why are you saying that?


I think you're overhyping yourself, to put it mildly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I think you're overhyping yourself, to put it mildly.



You are not exactly a paragon of modesty either, in my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> You are not exactly a paragon of modesty either, in my mind.


Why are you being defensive? We're specifically talking about you right now.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It has taken me longer to develop social skills than it has for some other people, because I have always focused more on intellectual and academic accomplishments


Social interaction and empathy _are_ intellectual accomplishments. In psychological and behavioral science circles they're filed under "emotional intelligence."

Basically: if you wanna consider yourself intellectually adroit, figure out how to behave around/understand people.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 11, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> Social interaction and empathy _are_ intellectual accomplishments. In psychological and behavioral science circles they're filed under "emotional intelligence."
> 
> Basically: if you wanna consider yourself intellectually adroit, figure out how to behave around/understand people.


This. It's not easy - I should know - but working out how to understand others is important.

And one of the key places to start is not assuming because you think or prefer something it's the natural and logical state of everything and everyone else just isn't being logical enough. You are driven by your own emotions and biases just like everyone else.

(By the way, someone whose 'intellectual accomplishments' include confidently declaring that white people are white for snow camouflage could probably stand to cultivate a little more humility...)


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 11, 2019)

Takaya said:


> And one of the key places to start is not assuming because you think or prefer something it's the natural and logical state of everything and everyone else just isn't being logical enough. You are driven by your own emotions and biases just like everyone else.


THIS PAY CLOSE ATTENTION

ABSOLUTELY NO ONE THAT HAS EXISTED IS A PURELY OR EVEN PRIMARILY LOGICAL CREATURE EVERYONE THAT HAS CLAIMED TO BE WAS LYING TO THEMSELVES AND EVERYONE ELSE


Takaya said:


> (By the way, someone whose 'intellectual accomplishments' include confidently declaring that white people are white for snow camouflage could probably stand to cultivate a little more humility...)


did he really--

--anyone confidently declaring _that_ should not be mentioning intellectual or academic accomplishments at all.


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2019)

Please skip the post and give me the ten-second version, please.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> --anyone confidently declaring _that_ should not be mentioning intellectual or academic accomplishments at all.



What is your theory for why fair skin in humans evolved?


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What is your theory for why fair skin in humans evolved?


I remember your theories from that thread and you have the role of melanin completely backwards. Which is kind of typical of your theories; I think you listen for a few keywords, make guesses from there, and then fail to do any followup research.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2019)

The reason this is rude is because there is a presumption that you're smarter than the person who is telling you something that might not fit in ten seconds. Maybe you should only speak and type in ten second clips.


----------

